# Grey water recycling



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

These are photo's of an ongoing project.

The Brac tank collects the discharge from 3 showers and a soaker tub, filters and treats the discharge and is then used to flush the homes 3 water closets.

The drum trap is removed because it couldn't hold the head pressure of the entire system when it was filled for testing purposes.

It's a pretty cool system, I hope to install more of them.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Great idea for areas with poor water resources.

Wouldn't fly in Florida, we have to flush toilets with potable water. Stupid, but that's how it is.



Widdershins said:


> These are photo's of an ongoing project.
> 
> The Brac tank collects the discharge from 3 showers and a soaker tub, filters and treats the discharge and is then used to flush the homes 3 water closets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> These are photo's of an ongoing project.
> 
> The Brac tank collects the discharge from 3 showers and a soaker tub, filters and treats the discharge and is then used to flush the homes 3 water closets.
> 
> ...


Why does a home need an rp?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Plumber patt said:


> Why does a home need an rp?


 Could be code in his area. Could be an irrigation line where the atmospheric vacuum breaker isn't 12" higher than the highest sprinkler head.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Very cool system by the way.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Ya but even now a sprinkler system is a moderate hazard, only needing a dcva


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Mr. Wid that's a cool system looks great too....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumber patt said:


> Why does a home need an rp?


 It's a backup water supply for the Brac tank.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

looks cool !

to me, it seems like to much trouble just to flush a toilet


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> looks cool !
> 
> to me, it seems like to much trouble just to flush a toilet


 The community the home is built in is 100% dependent on well water.

The wells generally dry up around the end of August.

I've made a lot of money over the past 6 or 7 years selling these folks dual flush water closets.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Sloan makes a small unit that takes lav water and uses it to fill toilets.

You may be able to sell a few of those if they work.

what about collecting rain water or even selling water buy the tank full to these people?

Just some ideas. 

Do you have to color-dye the water? we would have to.

Neat system. Wehave plenty of water but I've been thinking of this for the enviromental folks.............with money to spend


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> These are photo's of an ongoing project.
> 
> The Brac tank collects the discharge from 3 showers and a soaker tub, filters and treats the discharge and is then used to flush the homes 3 water closets.
> 
> ...


Really cool system, nice to see in residential...
This is the future guys, get all the environmentalists behind you... Alot of work and money to be made with this.
Can maybe makeup for some of the work we have lost over the years.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

NYC Plumber said:


> Really cool system, nice to see in residential...
> This is the future guys, get all the environmentalists behind you... Alot of work and money to be made with this.
> Can maybe makeup for some of the work we have lost over the years.


Has going green caught on up your way?

I am seeing more and more solar panels down here, but the green plumbing hasn't caught on that much.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Has going green caught on up your way?
> 
> I am seeing more and more solar panels down here, but the green plumbing hasn't caught on that much.


Commercial bldgs, yes. Just about every new bldg i see has some type of green work.
Havent realy seen solar up here. I just feel like it is the future and will open up a lot of work for plumbers everywhere.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

NYC Plumber said:


> Commercial bldgs, yes. Just about every new bldg i see has some type of green work.
> Havent realy seen solar up here. I just feel like it is the future and will open up a lot of work for plumbers everywhere.


No doubt, I'm thinking it will have to be full blown farther north from me before it catches on in the swamp...

We are wayyyy behind. Lol


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> No doubt, I'm thinking it will have to be full blown farther north from me before it catches on in the swamp...
> 
> We are wayyyy behind. Lol


Do you have seconday storm systems? It a bull**** system that they have started using also, i dont mind though cause it basically just doubles the entire storm system.
Ok by me ! Lol


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> Really cool system, nice to see in residential...
> This is the future guys, get all the environmentalists behind you... Alot of work and money to be made with this.
> Can maybe makeup for some of the work we have lost over the years.


 I agree. These systems have a lot of legs if they're advertised correctly.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

NYC Plumber said:


> Do you have seconday storm systems? It a bull**** system that they have started using also, i dont mind though cause it basically just doubles the entire storm system.
> Ok by me ! Lol


Not that I have seen. 

We pipe out to street drainage and let it fly!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

NYC Plumber said:


> Do you have seconday storm systems? It a bull**** system that they have started using also, i dont mind though cause it basically just doubles the entire storm system.
> Ok by me ! Lol


 The home I'm working on has 10 800 gallon tanks devoted solely to collecting rain water in the basement. I had to go in and upsize the overflow last month because 3" wasn't large enough to deal with the overflow.

I bumped it up to 6", but I suspect that will be easily overwhelmed in a la nina year.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I agree. These systems have a lot of legs if they're advertised correctly.


Gotta get the environmentalists behind it, we have LEED programs for bldgs, it almost is turning into a contest for new bldgs.
The more green things they do the more points they get and the higher rating they will recieve. Im sure there are some benfits, tax breaks maybe, but i really dont know. 
Storm water retention systems, and grey water systems are the big plumbing items, but there is something for all trades. grey water systems can basically double the san/vent system in a building.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Does the system treat the grey water in any way before it is used?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

A few years back there was a large system installed at an outlet store mall in Westbrook Connecticut....

The need for the system was pretty much a given with the size of the mall and the onsite drainage conditions in a "Septic System" town with no sanitary sewers or, wastewater treatment plant...

It is listed as a case study in this linked article...

Discharge reduced by 85% :thumbup:

The only downside was employees imagining they were drinking smurf water...:laughing:

Had quite a few calls related to imagined crossover connections though no have ever been found to exist...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Does the system treat the grey water in any way before it is used?


 It filters and chlorinates the discharge as it enters the tank.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

In east and south Tx they are starting to harvest rain water and filter it hit with a light u v I think and then use it for drinking and everything els. They are pushing it hard... It was half of our 6 hr ce class last year... Won't work in west Tx tho never enough rain for that.... The rest of the class was green building in general ..... Just my two cents


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> In east and south Tx they are starting to harvest rain water and filter it hit with a light u v I think and then use it for drinking and everything els. They are pushing it hard... It was half of our 6 hr ce class last year... Won't work in west Tx tho never enough rain for that.... The rest of the class was green building in general ..... Just my two cents


 It's a new frontier -- Hopefully one we can all make a buck or two from.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes I agree... I like the changes


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Good looking unit, seems to make sense. Takes up a lot of space though.


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Plumber patt said:


> Ya but even now a sprinkler system is a moderate hazard, only needing a dcva


In TX a sprinkler is a high hazard yet it only requires an AVB or a DCVA


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

sikxsevn said:


> In TX a sprinkler is a high hazard yet it only requires an AVB or a DCVA


Here the city requires a DCV on all new systems. And fazing out all vacuum breakers on all existing systems.... But your write you would think they would require a RPZ


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

I do not understand some of the thinking behind backflow prevention. Irrigation residential dc does not have to be tested after install. But a water softer with a one inch air gap they want a rpz. Also x-ray and photo developing places just started to be required to have rpz's. Few others that make me scratch my head but can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

And what if i pee in the shower is it still grey water?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumjoe said:


> And what if i pee in the shower is it still grey water?


I'd be concerned if it was grey...
Mine is yellow....


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

Its suppose to be yellow? Damn, another Dr bill for me. O, and i can think of an occasion or two where my baby craped in the tub. Still ok for grey water systems?


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

I know i am being a smart ass. I am drinking. Excuses aside if you have children, i don't think any water can be considered grey. They poop and pee where they want to it gets on their clothes, so you wash their clothes and them and you wash your hands after. Sounds like a cross contamination problem if there are there filters and uv lights that have to be installed with these systems? I don't mind watering ny yard with it, but not sure i want it anywhere besides my toilets or irrigation.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumjoe said:


> I don't mind watering my yard with it, but not sure I want it anywhere besides my toilets or irrigation.


I guess you better cross that trip to the International Space Station off your To Do List... :laughing:


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I guess you better cross that trip to the International Space Station off your To Do List... :laughing:
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KuPMR_vMNR0
> 
> Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XybQ4y6ntKs


I wonder how much they spent on that? Think the avg homeowner will pay it? Even if we mark grey water lines a special color, do research on how many dumb asses taped into fire sprinkler lines to feed potable water and ended up getting people sick in commercial buildings. Sometimes people or governments want something but dint want to pay for professionals to do it. I want to do a cistern in my back yard to collect rain water and grey water for my lawn but i am a plumber and a backflow tester. I would not want anyone to touch it but me for the safety of my family.


----------



## plumjoe (Oct 21, 2009)

On a lighter note i saw a adult film and a boxer who drank thier own pee. So let me know if you get the aim right.  sorry my droid is a piece but i can imagine your talking about nasa recycling fluids to stay in space longer.


----------



## Dmaz (Jan 11, 2011)

Need some Aussies to give some info on water saving methods. When I was there one of the plumbing instructors I met was almost completely off the grid. Solar hot water and electricity, treated rain water for domestic uses, treated sewage for drip irrigation, wood heat. 

He had to bring in some propane bottles occasionally in the winter for his tankless heater, but that's about it.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> These are photo's of an ongoing project.
> 
> The Brac tank collects the discharge from 3 showers and a soaker tub, filters and treats the discharge and is then used to flush the homes 3 water closets.
> 
> ...


Very nice system. The water company I am president of in Utah is growing too fast for the water that is available. I wanted to require greywater systems on all new homes but the State requires a minimum of a 500 gallon tank.

Mark


----------

